# Unable to link iPhone to Bluetooth for audio books



## Mlplar (7 mo ago)

I’ve followed various online instructions and have had no luck. The phone works as a key (most of the time) but I can’t get it to connect as a device for audio books Or phone calls.
Model 3


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

As far as the car is concerned, your phone is two entirely different things:

A key
A bluetooth device
It sounds like you've set up your phone to act as a key, but you haven't paired it with the car to act as a bluetooth device.









Model 3 Owner's Manual | Tesla


Learn how to pair your phone to your vehicle and customize vehicle settings based on calendar events.



www.tesla.com


----------



## Mlplar (7 mo ago)

garsh said:


> As far as the car is concerned, your phone is two entirely different things:
> 
> A key
> A bluetooth device
> ...


I’ve got it!! Thank you!


----------

